# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Koliko treba dobivati na težini moja isključivo dojena beba?

## Morwen

Novi tekst na portalu   :Smile:  :
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2301

----------


## wildflower

evo prvi komentar  :Smile: 

prvo pohvale za informativnost i preglednost  :Smile: 

zatim primjedbe:

prva, nije dobar link na ovu temu na dnu teksta na portalu - vraca opet na isti tekst.

a druga - ovo mi bas nije logicno



> Prosječna dojena beba će udvostručiti svoju težinu do 3. – 4. mjeseca.


kako? u tablici pise da je prosjecno dobijanje na tezini dojenih beba 680 g mjesecno u razdoblju od 0-4 mjeseca. a ako prosjecna beba pri porodu tezi nekih 3 - 3.5 kg (otprilike, ako se dobro sjecam), jednostavan racun kazuje da ni sa 4 mjeseca jos nece imati udvostrucenu tezinu.

osim ako sam u krivu s pretpostavljenom prosjecnom tezinom beba pri porodu, pa ta tezina zapravo iznosi 2720 g ili manje :?

----------


## wildflower

sad sam vidjela da je link ispravljen  :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Ni meni nije jasno ovo o cemu wf pise....Racunica ne stima. Osim toga, do sad sam na nekoliko mjesta nasla da se tezina udvostruci oko 5-6 mjeseca. OK razumijem da se standardi rasta mijenjaju...no sta sad...Jel ovako ili onako....to bas zna zbuniti i uplasiti mlade mame....a to nije cilj ovog teksta.

----------


## MGrubi

možda je čisto štamparska greška

----------


## Barbi

Dojena/ nedojena beba, sasvim svejedno, uglavnom udvostruči porođajnu težinu do 6 mjeseci starosti. 

Moja prva isključivo dojena beba udvostručila je sa 3 mjeseca porođajnu težinu. Moja druga isključivo dojena beba to neće ni sa 6 mjeseci (osim ako dobije kilu u naredna dva tjedna što sumnjam   :Grin:  ).
Hoću reći- to je tako relativno,

----------


## ninet

Upravo zato sto su to relativne stvari ja mrzim tablice. I sveta slova....
Ono ispod tablica je mnogo, mnogo vaznije od gramaze.

----------


## Morwen

Upravo tako Ninet   :Smile:  

Tablica je pokušaj da se brojčano prikaže *prosječan*, ponavljam prosječan napredak u težini malenog živog bića. Niti jedna tablica ne može u tom smislu biti savršena jer su brojevi koji se nalaze u njoj kruti, a život se razvija u toliko nijansi i finesa i podložan je svakodnevnim promjenama. Svi mi roditelji smo itekako toga svjesni   :Heart:  

Tablica nikako nema za cilj tvrditi da bi tvoje, moje ili bilo čije dijete trebalo ostvariti upravo taj - "prosječan" prirast u težini da bismo ga mogli smatrati normalnim i zdravim. Biti van "prosječnih" parametara također se ubraja u zdravo i normalno, jer ljudi jednostavno nisu isti i to je također normalno. Mnoga, mnoga djeca dobivaju daleko manje nego je prosjek (ali su također zdrava, normalna) jednako kao i ona koja dobivaju daleko više nego je prosjek. Eto,  i moja curica je od početka bila na donjoj granici onoga što zovemo "prihvatljivim prirastom", dakle uopće nije ostvarivala "prosječan" napredak u težini, ali je svejedno: bila i jest normalna, zdrava beba (tj. sad već djevojčica). Ni danas nije "u prosjeku" i whatever, prekrasna je   :Saint:  



Da se vratim na tekst... Svojedobno je bilo upita na forumu zašto negdje nemamo neku tablicu s tim prosječnim prirastima u težini, ono - koliko bi beba trebala dobivati na težini. 
Eto, osvanula je, bez obzira na tu svoju nesavršenost. Brojke, istina, zaista mogu zbuniti, ali se ipak nadam - ne i zabrinuti mlade mame kao što je to Ninet napisala. 




> *Dojena/ nedojena beba, sasvim svejedno, uglavnom udvostruči porođajnu težinu do 6 mjeseci starosti.* 
> Moja prva isključivo dojena beba udvostručila je sa 3 mjeseca porođajnu težinu. Moja druga isključivo dojena beba to neće ni sa 6 mjeseci. Hoću reći- to je tako relativno


Ovo što kaže Barbi je u stvari puka istina i bit   :Smile:  : i duboko vjerujem da tako trebamo svi razmišljati.





> kako? u tablici pise da je prosjecno dobijanje na tezini dojenih beba 680 g mjesecno u razdoblju od 0-4 mjeseca. a ako prosjecna beba pri porodu tezi nekih 3 - 3.5 kg (otprilike, ako se dobro sjecam), jednostavan racun kazuje da ni sa 4 mjeseca jos nece imati udvostrucenu tezinu.


A sad računica   :Grin:  
Ove brojke gore nisu "štamparska greška", one su, opet ponavljam, samo prikaz "prosječnih vrijednosti". 
Uf, morat ću si odrezat prste što ću sad ići pisati ovaj apsurd :mlotek :
ali, prosto matematički:
ako beba dobiva PROSJEČNO 170 grama tjedno, to je 24,285714 grama dnevno 
U 4 mjeseca imamo 30+31+30+31 dana = 122 dana 
122 x 24,285714 = 2962,85 grama 

Ako je beba rođena s PROSJEČNOM težinom od 3 kile onda je u 4 mjeseca zaista i udvostručila svoju težinu   :Wink: 

Međutim, ovih "oko 680 grama mjesečno" je broj koji je nastao iz računice 170 grama x 4 tjedna (ali svi znamo da samo 1 mjesec u godini ima 28 dana i da takvim nesavršenim izračunom zapravo izgubimo gotovo tjedan dana u našoj računici)

Sorry, cure što sam odužila   :Wink:

----------


## larmama

[quote] Do godine dana prosječna dojena beba će povećati svoju porođajnu težinu za 2

----------


## IrenaZG

Drago mi je sto se pocelo pisati o novim tablicama rasti SZO jer sto vise mama bude upoznato  s njima to ce vise ocekivati od svojih pedijatara da ih primjenjuju i to ce onda rezultirati manjimn brojem pretile djece i vise zadovoljnih mama/dojilja.
Samo bih spomenula jos tri stvari:
1) osim mekoce i vlaznost koze, vazno je kod ocijenjivanja stupanj hidracije djeteta i *elasticnost* koze. Naime, kada lagano ustipnete kozu treba se odmah vratiti, a ne nabirati.
2) vazno je napomenuti za nove roditelje da dijete cesto place i zbog *umora*, tj., ne samo zbog gladi.
3)ajmo izbaciti izraz 'dobro dijete' (cak i u navodnim znakovima) jer znamo da su *sva* djeca dobra i tim etiketiranjem samo stetimo djeci koja su po prirodi zivlja/znatizeljnija/budnija ili mozda malo nesigurnija zbog trauma/stresova koja su dozivljeli tijekom trudnoce, poroda ili poslije.  :Wink:

----------


## Morwen

Hvala Irena na dobrim sugestijama   :Smile:  .
I sama se slažem u vezi ovoga "dobra djeca". Bit će ispravljeno!

----------


## Mala nana

Kako se izracunava BMI?

----------


## BusyBee

Naguglaj BMI calculator ili BMI kalkulator. Jedino, ne znam je li jednak izracun za djecu i odrasle.

----------


## Mamica Marica

Moja djevojčica rođena je sa 3150g i 50cm u rodilištu Sv. Duh. Prvi put je stavljena na prsa niti minutu nakon rođenja i na moje i suprugovo iznenađenje, istog trena je prihvatila bradavicu i počela sisati, a mlijeko sam već tada imala. Tijekom boravka u rodilištu beba je cijelo vrijeme bila uz mene i jela kad je to sama htjela. Po dolasku kući nastavila sam dojiti na bebin zahtjev. Moja djevojčica je sada stara 17 tjedana i isključivo je dojena beba koja ne dobiva ni vodu ni čaj i kao takva sada već teži 7800g i dugačka je 67cm. Porođajnu težinu udvostručila je sa  2,5 mjeseca i tijekom prva dva mjeseca života dobivala je 1600g mjesečno! 
Za usporedbu, dječak koji je rođen sa 500g više nego moje dijete i ohranjivan od prvog mjeseca života, teži 5600g i dobiva na težini oko 500g mjesečno.
Dojena beba ili ne, bilo kakvo svrstavanje u tablice, potpuno je nemoguće i nepotrebno. Nemojte se uzrujavati ukoliko vaše dijete na bilo koji način odstupa od navedenih brojki, one su zaista samo statistika...

----------

